# Trying to bulk up!



## krayziet (Jan 13, 2005)

Im trying to bulk up and I know if i dont eat alot I wont bulk at all. The problem I have is that its hard for me to eat more than 3 good meals a day. Is there anything I could take or do to boost me appetite so I could be hungry to eat more? Any info would be great . Thanks guys!


----------



## recess (Jan 13, 2005)

krayziet said:
			
		

> Im trying to bulk up and I know if i dont eat alot I wont bulk at all. The problem I have is that its hard for me to eat more than 3 good meals a day. Is there anything I could take or do to boost me appetite so I could be hungry to eat more? Any info would be great . Thanks guys!



Planning is the key. Cook meals ahead of time if you can. Even if you can't heat them up, at least you have them. If that is not possible, meal replacement powders. Take them and eat a piece of whole grain bread at the same time to at least slow down the absorbtion. Drink on before bed and then during the night. If you drink on before bed you will most likely need to go to the bathroom in the middle of the night, have one ready to go and slam it down. mix a little flax oil in to slow the process down. It is work to accomplish these tasks, but then again it is about dedication. It took me about a month to create my diet and schedule.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jan 13, 2005)

krayziet said:
			
		

> Im trying to bulk up and I know if i dont eat alot I wont bulk at all. The problem I have is that its hard for me to eat more than 3 good meals a day. Is there anything I could take or do to boost me appetite so I could be hungry to eat more? Any info would be great . Thanks guys!




the 3 meals you eat a day are probably large.  You need to eat frequently (about every 3 hours), but you eat smaller meals.  If you're not worried about puttin on some fat while bulking, don't worry about your carb intake and just eat eat eat.  Get at least 1 gram of protein per lb. of bodyweight (ideally 1.5+ grams) always keep water w/ you and drink that.  Try and drink about a gallon or more a day.


----------



## ORACLE (Jan 13, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> the 3 meals you eat a day are probably large.  You need to eat frequently (about every 3 hours), but you eat smaller meals.  If you're not worried about puttin on some fat while bulking, don't worry about your carb intake and just eat eat eat.  Get at least 1 gram of protein per lb. of bodyweight (ideally 1.5+ grams) always keep water w/ you and drink that.  Try and drink about a gallon or more a day.



I have a tendancy to eat large meals also and get full to a point that i can't eat throughout the day.  What would you consider to be the correct "portion" of the small meals.  I always go by the more is better so i don't have enough room for meals every 3 hrs.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jan 13, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> I have a tendancy to eat large meals also and get full to a point that i can't eat throughout the day.  What would you consider to be the correct "portion" of the small meals.  I always go by the more is better so i don't have enough room for meals every 3 hrs.



that is for you to find out for yourself...everyone is different and can eat more/less than the other person.  Most people can't eat that often, but one should keep eating throughout the day.  If I'm bulking, I just eat whatever is in sight, and I don't count cals or anything.  I just make sure each meal has enough protein and carbs in it.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 13, 2005)

Anyone has a good HIGH-CARB recipe??...sorta like 400g+ per serving...Like a nice Stew or something that you can make and leave in the fridge..


----------



## pincrusher (Jan 13, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> I have a tendancy to eat large meals also and get full to a point that i can't eat throughout the day.  What would you consider to be the correct "portion" of the small meals.  I always go by the more is better so i don't have enough room for meals every 3 hrs.


best thing for you to do oracle is to get a calorie counter book and sit down and calculate how much you need to eat at one sitting. if you need to eat say 400 grams of protein and 4000 clas each day just divide that by how many meals you want to eat (6) and that will give you your average intake per meal.  it can be varied some but try to stick as close as possible to these numbers.  what happens is when you eat a meal to big, it will keep you full for a longer timeframe cause your body cant process all of it and is trying to store some of it as fat which is why you are not hungry for such a long time afterwards.  your body needs to be fueled about every 2.5-3 hours for maximum absorbtion of the protein.


----------



## pincrusher (Jan 13, 2005)

Robin Hood said:
			
		

> Anyone has a good HIGH-CARB recipe??...sorta like 400g+ per serving...Like a nice Stew or something that you can make and leave in the fridge..


an easy way to add carbs is to get a maltodextrin powder and add that to a high carb drink such as grape juice or orange juice.  you dont want to consume to many carbs as it will give you a higher chance of adding fat not muscle.  oatmeal is a great good carb source and can be added to protein shakes or just eaten by itself.  plain instant oatmeal can have fruit added to it to up the carb content also.  i try to eat at least 3-4 cups of oatmeal per day(dry weight before cooking).


----------



## krayziet (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys. That helps alot!


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 14, 2005)

Think i might give this a go as well-------->

1/3 cup of dry nonfat milk 
1 scoop Brewers yeast 
12 oz. of non fat or low fat milk 
1 banana
mix everything and enjoy


----------



## DragonRider (Jan 14, 2005)

Robin Hood said:
			
		

> Think i might give this a go as well-------->
> 
> 1/3 cup of dry nonfat milk
> 1 scoop Brewers yeast
> ...


You won't like the taste. It won't last long. You would be better of with protein powder.


----------

